
Humraz Auctions: EBay for Real Estate with a (Price) Difference - dpapathanasiou
http://www.humraz.com/
======
dpapathanasiou
This will be an interesting site to watch, if they can attract enough
liquidity (and keep the scammers out).

Background article:
<http://classified.independent.co.uk/property/article2677003.ece>

~~~
create_account
_gasp_ There are scammers on the intertubes?

